# 64483 and 64484 - If the doctor injects at the L5/S1



## jtobben (Feb 18, 2015)

If the doctor injects at the L5/S1, then repositions and injects the posterior S1.  Is that one level (64483) or two (and 64484)?


----------



## skwarner1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would say one level


----------



## consultingbykristin (Feb 18, 2015)

L5S1 is considered one level of the spine.


----------



## marvelh (Feb 19, 2015)

If the physician injects the L5 spinal nerve at the L5/S1 intervertebral foraminal opening and then through a separate needle placement at the S1 foramen injects the S1 spinal nerve, this would be two transforaminal epidural injections or 64483 and 64484.

The L5/S1 describes the interspace between the L5 vertebrae and the top of the sacrum.  The S1 foraminal opening is the top foramen in the sacrum which is separate and distinct from the L5/S1.

I would check back with the physician.


----------

